# run0: device timeout



## YuryG (Apr 18, 2016)

I have the USB WiFi dongle Buffalo N300 with Ralink chipset(s) (Specifically Buffalo WLI-UC-G300HP). In the `dmesg` it's 
	
	



```
run0: MAC/BBP RT3071 (rev 0x021C), RF RT3022 (MIMO 2T2R)
```
 Most of time I use it as a host to feed my small Android phone with the Internet. It works good, but from time to time (half a dozen times a day) if spits 
	
	



```
run0: device timeout
```
 in `dmesg`. The run(4) states that this "should not happen". So, should I worry about this?
(And, as far as I could have found there's no hope for 802.11*n* support for it, is there?)


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2016)

It shouldn't do that if that's what you're asking. Does the device continue to work even with the messages? What version of FreeBSD? Have you tried the latest? There may have been updates to the driver.


----------



## YuryG (Apr 19, 2016)

SirDice said:


> It shouldn't do that if that's what you're asking. Does the device continue to work even with the messages? What version of FreeBSD? Have you tried the latest? There may have been updates to the driver.


I'm on 10-stable, updating regularly and made it recently. The mentioned run(4) says it "resets hardware", but sometimes connection is lost just for a moment. I cannot say, whose bug it is. May be a phone lose something in attempt to sleep. But it works after.


----------



## kpa (Apr 19, 2016)

It's the device itself, frankly put it's crap. Only Ralink knows how to write drivers that can work around the bugs in it and they refuse the tell anybody else how to do it.


----------



## YuryG (Apr 19, 2016)

kpa said:


> It's the device itself, frankly put it's crap. Only Ralink knows how to write drivers that can work around the bugs in it and they refuse the tell anybody else how to do it.


It's disappointing. I was choosing the dongle with the available support information in mind (for example, this one, and by the time of choosing I remember even green last column) and it occurs not to help much… Will hope, the messages are harmless.


----------

